# Rear setup



## papajugs (Jul 29, 2013)

I was wondering if anybody has come up with there own custom big brake upgrade for the rear of the MK1 TT 225 well being able to maintain there E-brake? 

If so how did you do it or what you have to do to make it work and if you had to remove the E-brake from the that area what you do to make it so you still had a E-brake to use?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

You can use your exisiting caliper for e-brake only and make a bracket for adding another caliper. 

Plug the caliper line and run another custom line to the rear caliper of your choice.

Im doing this on a mk4 chasis right now. 280x22 front mk4 rotors with Porsche boxster rear calipers and r32 rear caliper for e-brake only (dual caliper setup)


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Separate parking brake is one of the sexiest things to add on a rear disc. Do I care that it adds unsprung weight to the rear axle affecting my lap time at Laguna Seca (not really but some are concerned as if this matters), Hell No! If that's an aluminum caliper it's only 2-3 lb anyway.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

FastAndFurious said:


> You can use your exisiting caliper for e-brake only and make a bracket for adding another caliper.
> 
> Plug the caliper line and run another custom line to the rear caliper of your choice.
> 
> Im doing this on a mk4 chasis right now. 280x22 front mk4 rotors with Porsche boxster rear calipers and r32 rear caliper for e-brake only (dual caliper setup)



Johnboy


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

This is definitely a cool look

Johnboy


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Guac a mole ee Johnboy!


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

Haha. Actually that exactly were it comes from

Johnboy


----------

